
Show HN: IRedis: CLI for Redis with AutoCompletion and Syntax Highlighting - laixintao
https://github.com/laixintao/iredis/
======
dpbriggs
This is really great! The tui is very intuitive and the auto-complete a great
addition.

It even highlights keys and values differently:
[https://i.imgur.com/mrOMBUi.png](https://i.imgur.com/mrOMBUi.png)

It also handles redis server weirdness as well by faithfully relaying error
messages.

I haven't explored the tool too deeply but would it be possible to get keys
from redis itself to assist with auto-complete?

~~~
laixintao
Hi dpbriggs!

I think it is a good idea to auto fetching the keys (among ohter things like
set's members, etc). I wrote some ideas here, it was on the plan!

[https://github.com/laixintao/iredis/issues/255](https://github.com/laixintao/iredis/issues/255)

------
fiatjaf
I installed it with the only hope it would recognize Redis URIs like
redis://name:password@host:port/db, unlike redis-cli, which requires me to
type each part of the URI separated in different flags I never remember.

Turns out it doesn't, but maybe someone will hear me in the future!

~~~
laixintao
Hi fiatjaf，

This feature has been implemented and released on v1.2, please give it a try!

Also, you can store dsn alias on config, check it out:
[https://github.com/laixintao/iredis#using-
dsn](https://github.com/laixintao/iredis#using-dsn)

~~~
fiatjaf
Great, iredis --url will save my life, thank you!

------
drivers99
I just took a peek in the code to make sure it didn't use the "keys" command.
I see you give a warning for a list of dangerous commands. Good thinking!

~~~
laixintao
Yes currently iredis won't send any command secretly, behave like redis-cli.
The completion is based on history.

------
kbumsik
That looks great! I guess it can support other DB from its base.

~~~
laixintao
Yes, have look at the project page: iredis.io/

You may also like [https://www.dbcli.com/](https://www.dbcli.com/) (actually
iredis is joining dbcli)

